# Transitional Care Management Services - Does anyone know



## tcrespo (Apr 11, 2013)

Does anyone know if there is an age restriction to bill for 99495 & 99496...I am being asked whether the codes apply to Peds or only to patients of Medicare age, and has anyone billed to commerical payers and have been paid for these codes?


----------



## Kimberlyfaith (Apr 12, 2013)

There is no age restrictions on this code.  We are going to be billing soon to commercial payers for our nephrology patients.


----------



## cheermom68 (Apr 12, 2013)

I would advise contacting the commercial payers before starting this service for their patients, as I have heard that several are not going to pay as a separate service.  It would be a shame to do all the work that is involved and then find out that particular insurance is not paying.


----------



## tcrespo (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you!!!


----------



## airart (Apr 15, 2013)

*Transitional Care for Pedi Patients*

I found this back in December last year researching for more info on transition care codes.  In the power point presentation it talks about Pedi care also, starts on page 41 through to the end of the slides.  Hope it helps.

AMA PowerPoint 2012 (Beginning page 41)
 CPT® and RBRVS 2013 Annual Symposium November 14-16, 2012
Link: http://www.ama-assn.org/resources/doc/cpt/04-e-and-m-ellington.pdf


----------

